# American Underworld - Steroids



## Stacked (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 23, 2016)

100 bucks for the test mix?  Garbage.

And I hate the narrators voice--and the words he uses.  Almost unwatchable


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 23, 2016)

ahhhh and he is using boiling water....I wouldn't buy anything from this guy, I wouldn't even take them if he paid me to.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 23, 2016)

I have very little knowledge of the brewing process, but can hope this is not what legit UGL's look like. The thought of the shit growing in that kitchen is scary.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 23, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> I have very little knowledge of the brewing process, but can hope this is not what legit UGL's look like. The thought of the shit growing in that kitchen is scary.



thats probably what 90% of ugls look like..Kinda scary


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 24, 2016)

anyone else notice that it was filtered into the plastic filter cups and just left open before drawing up and into the vial... lets filter, contaminate, and then vial it up!


----------



## whyt.dread (Feb 24, 2016)

haaaaa, did he really say "they make it in a lab just like this"?


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 24, 2016)

a lot of UGLs have sketchy practices.  It's why I refuse to use them.  if I put something in my body, I want to know what went into making it.


----------



## whyt.dread (Feb 24, 2016)

It's sooo hard to find a source where I'm at, and I'm not messing with any of the b.s. on the web so I'm gonna keep going nat till I find one.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 24, 2016)

I would venture to say that sources are easy to find, no matter where you are.  Middle east, Europe, Russia, japan, Canada, US, mexico, etc.  All easy enough to get gear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 24, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> a lot of UGLs have sketchy practices.  It's why I refuse to use them.  if I put something in my body, I want to know what went into making it.



some ugls are just as good as anything you will get from the pharmacy.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 24, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> some ugls are just as good as anything you will get from the pharmacy.



I agree, but you generally have to sift through garbage to find them.  I'd rather take the guess work out of it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 24, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> I agree, but you generally have to sift through garbage to find them.  I'd rather take the guess work out of it.



deff not easy but you will know when you find a legit ugl..Your best bet is to brew or use hg


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't understand why, with what appears to be a decent operation he hasn't invested a few grand in lab equipment....hell even a couple hundred bucks would up his game considerably. I put more TLC into the stuff I used to sell and that was for people who could give a **** less about their bodies. makes me sick thinking I could end up with crap made like that.


----------



## tony72722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Lol I laughed @ roid rage doesn't exist and then he completely roid rages on the guy for breathing in the wrong area because of possible contamination.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 28, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> I have very little knowledge of the brewing process, but can hope this is not what legit UGL's look like. The thought of the shit growing in that kitchen is scary.



Nope i make mine in the toilet only, clean water after every flush so we r g2g


----------



## motown1002 (May 4, 2016)

I just sift out the floaties!   haha


----------



## Steak Helmet (May 26, 2016)

I watched this a couple years ago and could only laugh.


----------



## zyad00 (Jun 21, 2016)

looooooooool


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 25, 2016)

He flicked the needle as it was still inside him... what a mother fing boss lmao idiot.
Fukk that would hurt so bad I would think


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 25, 2016)

If u dont flick u wont get huge.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 25, 2016)

vucutgelistirme said:


> It is not logical for people to attempt to use it, even for me. However, unfortunately the appearance is now very important, so people can try it.



Wut.............


----------

